

Show HN: Burner 3.0 - gregcohn
http://www.burnerapp.com/blog/2014/11/20/say-hello-to-burner-30-and-picture-messaging

======
socialsound1982
Very nice! I've been using Burner for my artists/bands as a privacy layer, fan
engagement, and a community management tool New app looks great. Looking
forward to using it.

------
gregcohn
After much work, a major design overhaul, the addition of MMS picture
messaging across all US carriers, and a number of productivity and iOS 8
features designed to make it easier to integrate Burner into your workflow.

Would be happy to hear any feedback or issue reports.

EDIT: Chrome extension here: [http://brnr.me/a5jo](http://brnr.me/a5jo)

------
monyako
I used burner a while back, and it worked really well. I'll be selling a ton
on Craigslist soon, so this is timely.

